

Editorially - a simple web-based collaborative Markdown editor, now open - cdevroe
http://editorially.com/

======
bhauer
This is nice looking, and I like the inline conversion of Markdown to
visualized content. However, NSA.

What I mean by that is I don't want yet another third-party web service
hosting my documents. I'd love this if it were something I could download and
install in my network in the same manner as Etherpad Lite [1].

I'd even pay for it if I could install it in my environment because it looks
slightly more glamorous than Etherpad.

[1] [http://etherpad.org/](http://etherpad.org/)

------
bjeanes
I'd pay for this and use it daily if it had inline comments, a la google docs.
I've wanted a very long time Google Docs but in markdown. I want to
collaboratively build a document but be able to comment (as metadata, not as
text in the document itself) on certain paragraphs, bullet points, sentences,
etc and have a discussion around those comments.

